# Klage gegen Dorschfangverbot zurückgewiesen



## smithie (22. September 2022)

spontaner Gedanke: der Zeitgeist in Urteilsform


----------



## HerrZebra (22. September 2022)

Anscheinend wollen es manche Leute immernoch nicht verstehen. Hauptsache der Rubel rollt


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

Schlauer Mann schon vor 150 Jahren gesagt.
" Der Mittelstand muss weichen ,die Armen werden Leichen,das Geld bleibt bei den Reichen ! "


----------



## Colophonius (22. September 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Kläger konnten außerdem nicht ausreichend bewiesen, dass ihr Gewinn existenzgefährdend zurückgehe, wenn sie auf andere Fanggründe ausweichen würden.



Ganz wichtiger Satz dabei. Das Urteil erscheint insgesamt begrüßenswert. Angeln um jeden Preis sollte jeden Angler stören.


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

_Fischen mit riesigen Schleppnetzen,auch in der
 Laichzeit nicht,oder ???_


----------



## smithie (22. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ganz wichtiger Satz dabei. Das Urteil erscheint insgesamt begrüßenswert. Angeln um jeden Preis sollte jeden Angler stören.


ich kann nicht ganz folgen... Wenn Berufsfischerei erlaubt, aber der Angelkutter ausweichen muss, ist das begrüßenswert?


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

_besonders die Passage "wenn sie auf andere Fanggründe ausweichen können"
WELCHE ???_


----------



## jkc (22. September 2022)

Geht's hier um den selben Fehmarnbelt durch den man gerade einen Tunnel gegen die Proteste und Klagen von Umweltschützern treibt?


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

Das ist doch nur gefühlt der Selbe.
DIE meinen sicherlich einen Anderen . Bei noch ne Wortschlange käme nach Volksvertreter -realitätsfremd !!! 
Habe das P. Wort vermieden.


----------



## marcus7 (22. September 2022)

Meine Meinung dazu:

Wenn innerhalb des "Schutzgebietes" alles erlaubt ist außer angeln -also auch Schleppnetzfischerei, Tunnelbau, Verkehr von Großschiffen aller Art, Wassersport und und und ...

Ja dann halte ich dies für nicht sinnvoll.

Leider ist das aus dem Artikel nicht so wirklich raus zu lesen und wer die Thematik nicht kennt, mag denken das dieses Urteil gerechtfertigt sei.


----------



## Colophonius (22. September 2022)

Für die Interessierten hier eine deutlich ausführlichere Darstellung zu den Urteilsgründen:









						VG zum Freizeitfischereiverbot: Der Wunsch nach Dorsch
					

Weil ihre Kunden gerne Dorsch angeln, sind Veranstalter von Angelfahrten gegen ein Freizeitfischereiverbot in der Ostsee vorgegangen – und gescheitert.




					www.lto.de
				




Für Interessierte mit wenig Zeit ein paar Zitate aus der verlinkten Quelle, die sich auch mit der  Pressemitteilung des VG Köln decken (vielleicht sollte auch mal die Redaktion die Verwendung von Primärquellen in Betracht ziehen).



> Es [das Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt] ist Teil des zusammenhängenden europäischen ökologischen Netzes "Natura 2000", das Schutzgebiete zur Erhaltung gefährdeter oder typischer Lebensräume zusammenfasst, und ist als Gebiet von gemeinschaftlicher Bedeutung registriert. Auf einer Fläche von etwas 23 Prozent des Naturschutzgebiets befindet sich eine "Zone", in der Freizeitfischerei verboten ist.





> . Außerdem könnten sie eine Ausnahme oder Befreiung von dem Fischereiverbot beim Bundesamt für Naturschutz beantragen, was sie aber gar nicht getan hätten



Hauptsache erst mal klagen, blinden Beifall findet man im AB jedenfalls sicher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hauptsache erst mal klagen, blinden Beifall findet man im AB jedenfalls sicher.



Man schließt aufgrund der Schutzbedürftigkeit des Dorsches Angelboote aus und lässt im gleichen Gebiet weiterhin Schleppnetzfischerei zu. Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Colophonius (22. September 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man schließt aufgrund der Schutzbedürftigkeit des Dorsches Angelboote aus und lässt im gleichen Gebiet weiterhin Schleppnetzfischerei zu. Finde den Fehler.



Es wäre sicher begrüßenswert, dort eine einheitliche Lösung zu finden. Rein faktisch weiß ich aber auch nicht,  inwieweit die Zone überhaupt kommerziell befischbar ist und ob sie befischt wird. Rechtlich scheint ein Verbot für die Seefischerei schlicht nicht durch die BRD erlassbar zu sein,  da die EU eine entsprechende Gesetzgebungskompetenz innehat, die aber nicht die Freizeitangelei betrifft. 

Dazu aus der  Begründung der Verordnung:



> Nummer 3 untersagt die Freizeitfischerei in der Zone nach § 2 Absatz 4 ganzjährig.
> Anders als bei der kommerziellen Fischerei beansprucht die Europäische Union für die
> Freizeitfischerei keine ausschließliche Regelungskompetenz.
> Die durch die Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei in diesem Gebiet betroffenen
> ...



Es ist besser,  etwas zum Schutz zu tun ( und 23% der Fläche lässt ja auch das Angeln in den anderen 77% des Gebiets zu), als im Blick auf etwaige kommerzielle Nutzung gar nichts zu tun. Das ständige zeigen auf die anderen hat auch etwas von Whataboutism.

Viele Grüße 
Colo

P.S.: Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Verwaltungsgerichts die Konsistenz der Gesetzgebung im Hinblick auf den kommerziellen Fischfang zu prüfen.


----------



## Waidbruder (22. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> _besonders die Passage "wenn sie auf andere Fanggründe ausweichen können"
> WELCHE ???_


Ja die Fanggebiete sind rar geworden. Vor 2 Jahren gab es allerdings noch viele davon. Ob es aktuell im Fehmarnbelt besser ist sei mal dahingestellt. Auf jeden Fall ist es eines der Laichgebiete des Dorsches, und ich finde da hat zumindest in den Wintermonaten absolut keine Fischerei mehr stattzufinden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Es ist besser, *etwas zum Schut*z zu tun , als im Blick auf etwaige kommerzielle Nutzung gar nichts zu tun.



Es ist also Schutz wenn statt der Angler, die Fischer die Dorsche fangen? 
Schutz hätte ich mir anders vorgestellt wenn er tatsächlich etwas schützen soll.


----------



## Colophonius (23. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist also Schutz wenn statt der Angler, die Fischer die Dorsche fangen?
> Schutz hätte ich mir anders vorgestellt wenn er tatsächlich etwas schützen soll.



Ich lade dich gerne ein,  meine Beiträge insoweit vollständig zu lesen, daraus ergibt sich die Antwort.

Ich gebe dir recht,  dass ein weiergehender rechtlicher Schutz sehr wünschenswert ist. Dieser ist aber nicht ohne weiteres umsetzbar. Inwieweit dort kommerzielle Fischerei zwischen den Riffen überhaupt stattfindet,  weiß ich indes nicht (ich wäre aber über Quellen sehr dankbar,  das ist ein spannendes Thema). Da nicht alle Fische, die nicht mit der Angel gefangen werden,  automatisch in Netze gehen,  schützt auch ein Angelverbot selbst wenn es dort Berufsfischerei gibt. Es ist nur leider nicht ideal.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich lade dich gerne ein,  meine Beiträge insoweit vollständig zu lesen, daraus ergibt sich die Antwort.
> 
> Ich gebe dir recht,  dass ein weiergehender rechtlicher Schutz sehr wünschenswert ist. Dieser ist aber nicht ohne weiteres umsetzbar. Inwieweit dort kommerzielle Fischerei zwischen den Riffen überhaupt stattfindet,  weiß ich indes nicht (ich wäre aber über Quellen sehr dankbar,  das ist ein spannendes Thema). Da nicht alle Fische, die nicht mit der Angel gefangen werden,  automatisch in Netze gehen,  schützt auch ein Angelverbot selbst wenn es dort Berufsfischerei gibt. Es ist nur leider nicht ideal.



Der Druck auf die Bestände kommt von den Berufsfischern und nicht von den Anglern. Das Angelverbot wird darum den Niedergang der Dorschbestände nicht verhindern. Man schließt die aus, die 20% der Entnahme verursachen und lässt die 80%-Verursacher weitermachen. So etwas nenne ich wahlweise Aktionismus oder Bullshit.


----------



## degl (23. September 2022)

Ich versteh die Klage nicht wirklich????????????..............immerhin gilt bis ende 23 ein "Baglimit" von einem Dorsch, welcher Angler tut sich das noch an?

Und Plattfische fängste eher auf den Sandbänken...........

Der "Niedergang der Angelkutter" ist nicht aufzuhalten

gruß degl


----------



## Harrie (23. September 2022)

War das nicht die Klage der *Anglerdemo*?


----------



## HerrZebra (23. September 2022)

degl schrieb:


> Und Plattfische fängste eher auf den Sandbänken...........



Noch... Bis deren Zahl auch so stark sinken wird das kaum einer noch was fängt. Da auch da manch einer nichts dazugelernt hat und den Hals nicht voll bekommt. Wozu muss 1 Angler 10 oder mehr Plattfische am Tag rausholen?

Aber Sorry das ist leicht OT


----------



## punkarpfen (23. September 2022)

Hi,
ja das war die Klage von Anglerdemo. Mittlerweile sind die meisten Angelkutter pleite oder kurz davor. Die Liste an Dingen, die in dem Verbotsbereich erlaubt ist, ist sehr lang und neben Bohrungen, Schleppnetzfischerei usw., ist dort allerhand erlaubt, was das Urteil ad absurdum führt. Auch wenn es gerne vorgeschoben wird, rettet dieses Urteil den Dorsch nicht und wird sich um genau 0,0 Prozent positiv auf den Dorschbestand auswirken.


----------



## Waidbruder (26. September 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Noch... Bis deren Zahl auch so stark sinken wird das kaum einer noch was fängt. Da auch da manch einer nichts dazugelernt hat und den Hals nicht voll bekommt. Wozu muss 1 Angler 10 oder mehr Plattfische am Tag rausholen?
> 
> Aber Sorry das ist leicht OT


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich vor meiner Teilnahme an den soz. Medien die Entnahmen der Angler viel geringer eingeschätzt habe als sie tatsächlich sind...


----------



## UMueller (26. September 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> . Die Liste an Dingen, die in dem Verbotsbereich erlaubt ist, ist sehr lang und neben Bohrungen, Schleppnetzfischerei usw., ist dort allerhand erlaubt, was das Urteil ad absurdum führt. Auch wenn es gerne vorgeschoben wird, rettet dieses Urteil den Dorsch nicht und wird sich um genau 0,0 Prozent positiv auf den Dorschbestand auswirken.


Das Verbot geschah meiner Meinung nach rein willkürlich quasi (am letzten Tag) als letzte Amtshandlung einer Frau Hendricks vor ihrer Abwahl. Das unterstreicht in meinen Augen die Anglerfeindlichkeit dieser Frau. Wie verbohrt muss man sein kurz vor dem Wahlentergebnis noch schnell ein Angelverbot zu erlassen. Diese Frau war bis zum 14.03. 2018 Bundesministerin für Umwelt und Naturschutz.


----------



## Harrie (26. September 2022)

Das haben die meisten bestimmt vergessen!
War dann wohl doch die Klage von der *Anglerdemo*!


----------



## smithie (27. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hauptsache erst mal klagen, blinden Beifall findet man im AB jedenfalls sicher.


Gerne mal die Karte der Natura2000 Gebiete in DE prüfen - vielleicht findet sich eines der (vielen & mehr werdenden) Gebiete auch vor der eigenen Türe.

Mal sehen, ob der blinde Beifall zu irrationalen Argumenten für Verbote dann immer noch so sicher ist.

Bereiche kasteien oder hier einen lokalen Wirtschaftsbereich in einer strukturarmen Region zerstören, der in der Wertschöpfungskette wesentlich nachhaltiger ist, weil man sich der eigentlichen Probleme nicht annehmen kann oder will ... aber auch das ist ja gerade Zeitgeist...


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Oktober 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Es wäre sicher begrüßenswert, dort eine einheitliche Lösung zu finden. Rein faktisch weiß ich aber auch nicht,  inwieweit die Zone überhaupt kommerziell befischbar ist und ob sie befischt wird. Rechtlich scheint ein Verbot für die Seefischerei schlicht nicht durch die BRD erlassbar zu sein,  da die EU eine entsprechende Gesetzgebungskompetenz innehat, die aber nicht die Freizeitangelei betrifft.


Selbstverständlich hat die Bundesregierung die Möglichkeit per Verordnung die Berufsfischer aus der Zone auszuschließen, jedoch wird dieses immer wieder von den Verantwortlichen abgestritten. Übrigens hat das BfN in der Verhandlung eingeräumt, dass der Ausschluss der Fischerei aus diesem Gebiet auch für die Zukunft nicht geplant und gewollt sei, lediglich die Schleppnetzfischerei möchte man beschränken. 

Der Fehmarnbelt ist in der westlichen Ostsee übrigens das Gebiet mit der größten fischereilichen Nutzung.

Ich freue mich ja immer wieder, dass es viele "Angler" gibt, die dieses Urteil begrüßen. Ich gehöre (logischerweise) nicht dazu, da ich weiß, was das für die Zukunft für unser Hobby bedeutet. 

Ich habe mit der Klage versucht, unser Hobby gegen Ideologen vor willkürlichen Verboten zu schützen. Insgesamt wurde vom VG Köln die Gegenseite bestätigt- es bedarf keiner Begründung für ein Verbot, Der Staat kann im Naturschutzrecht willkürlich entscheiden und gemäß dem Vorsorgeprinzip Verbote erlassen (gedeckt durch Artikel 20a GG), dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob diese Maßnahme wirksam ist- ein Nachweis ist nicht erforderlich. Somit kann ein Verbot schlechthin oder objektiv untauglich sein, den gewünschten Erfolg zu fördern. Es besteht ein weiter politischer Gestaltungsspielraum. Was das für unser Hobby bedeutet? Das darf jeder für sich entscheiden.

Auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal meinen herzlichen Dank an alle Spender und Unterstützer! Leider haben wir unser Ziel nicht erreicht, jedoch unser Versprechen gehalten, diese schwachsinnige und mit normalen Menschenverstand nicht zu verstehende Verordnung durch ein anständiges Gericht überprüfen zu lassen.

Jetzt dürfen es alle Besserwisser in Zukunft besser machen als wir, Gelegenheiten wird es bundesweit in den kommenden Jahren ausreichend geben, wenn wir in die Schubladen der Landesregierungen blicken. 

Was nehme ich aus den letzten Jahren mit? Ich habe viele geile Menschen kennenlernen dürfen, Politiker mit Herz und Verstand als Unterstützer an unserer Seite gehabt (und Politiker ohne Herz und Verstand kennenlernen müssen) und auch festgestellt, dass ich manche Angler nicht verstehen kann. Es gab viele emotionale Momente, ich habe neue Freundschaften geschlossen und Angler aus allen Teilen unserer Republik schätzen gelernt- Angler, die die Gefahr durch Ideologen erkannt und uns immer wieder motiviert haben.

Ich ziehe mich jetzt komplett zurück, Aufgabe erledigt- und gucke jeden Morgen zufrieden in den Spiegel, da ich zumindest etwas versucht habe und nicht nur schlaue Sprüche in den sozialen Netzwerken vom Sofa raushaue...

PS: Die Facebookseite "Anglerdemo" und die Domain www.anglerdemo.de habe ich bereits vom Netz genommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2022)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat die Bundesregierung die Möglichkeit per Verordnung die Berufsfischer aus der Zone auszuschließen, jedoch wird dieses immer wieder von den Verantwortlichen abgestritten. Übrigens hat das BfN in der Verhandlung eingeräumt, dass der Ausschluss der Fischerei aus diesem Gebiet auch für die Zukunft nicht geplant und gewollt sei, lediglich die Schleppnetzfischerei möchte man beschränken.
> 
> Der Fehmarnbelt ist in der westlichen Ostsee übrigens das Gebiet mit der größten fischereilichen Nutzung.
> 
> ...



Danke für dein Engagement. Du hast es zumindest geschafft, die aktuelle Situation in Deutschland auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich war vorige Woche seit 3 Jahren (endlich) wieder beruflich in den USA. Und ich könnte mir immer noch in den Hintern beißen, nicht übergesiedelt zu sein, als ich das noch konnte. Nicht weil dort alles Sonnenschein ist, sondern weil dort der Durchgriff der Politik auf die Gesellschaft bei weitem nicht das Ausmaß annimmt, wie das hier der Fall ist. Ich bin mit Deutschland komplett durch, und das, obwohl ich hier top situiert bin.


----------



## Harrie (2. Oktober 2022)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat die Bundesregierung die Möglichkeit per Verordnung die Berufsfischer aus der Zone auszuschließen, jedoch wird dieses immer wieder von den Verantwortlichen abgestritten. Übrigens hat das BfN in der Verhandlung eingeräumt, dass der Ausschluss der Fischerei aus diesem Gebiet auch für die Zukunft nicht geplant und gewollt sei, lediglich die Schleppnetzfischerei möchte man beschränken.
> 
> Der Fehmarnbelt ist in der westlichen Ostsee übrigens das Gebiet mit der größten fischereilichen Nutzung.
> 
> ...


Dann wollt Ihr wohl nicht in Berufung gehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Dann wollt Ihr wohl nicht in Berufung gehen.



Die Frage erübrigt sich doch nach der Erläuterung oben. Berufung macht nur Sinn, wenn man Aussicht auf Erfolg sieht und offensichtlich deckt die aktuelle Gesetzeslage das Vorgehen der Regierung.


----------



## Harrie (2. Oktober 2022)

War keine Frage, nur ein Kommentar. Oder siehst Du ein Fragezeichen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> War keine Frage, nur ein Kommentar. Oder siehst Du ein Fragezeichen.



Alles gut.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Oktober 2022)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> PS: Die Facebookseite "Anglerdemo" und die Domain www.anglerdemo.de habe ich bereits vom Netz genommen.


Äußerst Schade, daß dein Engagement keinen Erfolg brachte, daher leider verständlich.
Trotzdem ganz herzlichen Dank für deine Mühen, alles Gute und hoffentlich trifft man sich mal am Wasser


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2022)

Schade, dass dein Engagement keinen Erfolg brachte. Danke für deine  Mühe.


----------



## Ganerc (3. Oktober 2022)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat die Bundesregierung die Möglichkeit per Verordnung die Berufsfischer aus der Zone auszuschließen, jedoch wird dieses immer wieder von den Verantwortlichen abgestritten. Übrigens hat das BfN in der Verhandlung eingeräumt, dass der Ausschluss der Fischerei aus diesem Gebiet auch für die Zukunft nicht geplant und gewollt sei, lediglich die Schleppnetzfischerei möchte man beschränken.
> 
> Der Fehmarnbelt ist in der westlichen Ostsee übrigens das Gebiet mit der größten fischereilichen Nutzung.
> 
> ...


Respekt und danke für deinen Einsatz. 
Unser Hobby und unsere Freiheit wird immer mehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Dann wollt Ihr wohl nicht in Berufung gehen.


Das Gericht hat keine Berufung zugelassen und wäre somit nur in Ausnahmefällen möglich. Die Ausnahmefälle möchte ich hier im Detail nicht darstellen, da in meinen Augen nicht zutreffend.

Ich hatte aber von Beginn an eh gesagt, dass ich nicht in Berufung gehen würde. Das wäre neben der Kostenfrage auch zeitlich für mich nicht zu wuppen gewesen. Ich habe neben einem Vollzeitjob auch Familie, die haben 5 Jahre zurückgesteckt und jetzt 100% meiner Freizeit verdient, das für mindestens 10 Jahre. Zudem habe ich persönlich neben der Zeit auch einige Euros in die Geschichte investiert. 

Aber - und das ist ein Erfolg, der leider nirgends Erwähnung findet - wir haben den Fall zu einer Verhandlung vor ein ordentliches Gericht gebracht! Auch wenn das Urteil nicht in unserem Sinne ist, so haben wir entgegen aller Kritiker eine Verhandlung hinbekommen und die Klage wurde zugelassen. Das haben ja eigentlich alle anderen (u.a. Angelverbände) immer für unmöglich gehalten. Ist für mich ein Teilerfolg, denn unsere leiben Behörden müssen auch in Zukunft damit rechnen, dass sich der Angeltourismus zur Wehr setzt. Das BfN hat rund 100 Leute für diese Klage beschäftigt (wenn ich sehe wer alles an den Stellungnahmen mitgearbeitet hat), die haben die Klage und somit uns schon sehr ernst genommen....


----------

